# Timing - Certs and Apps



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

A question on Timing:

If I understand the CIC site correctly:

1. My initial app to CIO only contains my Skilled Worker application - it's basically a test to see if I'm qualified as a SW. If CIO gives the Go-ahead, I submit my background certs and everything else to the Buffalo Visa office.

2. Police certs are only valid for 90 days from the ate of issue.

3. Visa package has to be sent within 120 days of CIO Go-ahead.

This means that if the police certs take more than 120 days to issue, I need to get them before I get Go-ahead from CIO. If they come back quickly, I should wait until CIO Go-ahead.

Any other Americans have experience in this area, the tight timing has me nervous.


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not quite sure what you're worried about; get the request from CIC and you have 120 days, apply for new police checks and get them within 90 days and send them all to CIC: no problem.

I just had to send updated police checks from FBI, California, and Oregon. They all got to me within 2 weeks and the package to CIC was out the door in about 30 days. 

I just wish CIC could act as quickly!


----------



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

Snodge said:


> I'm not quite sure what you're worried about; get the request from CIC and you have 120 days, apply for new police checks and get them within 90 days and send them all to CIC: no problem.
> 
> I just had to send updated police checks from FBI, California, and Oregon. They all got to me within 2 weeks and the package to CIC was out the door in about 30 days.
> 
> I just wish CIC could act as quickly!


OK - I was mainly worried about all the bankrupt states taking a year or three to get the police records to me. I have absolutely no experience with any of this so I'm just a worrywort.


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

arsenal said:


> ... worried about all the bankrupt states taking a year or three to get the police records to me...



Ya know, that's a good point. Mine were done earlier in the year...

But still, don't worry too much. Life's too short to give yourself grey hairs all the time.


----------



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

Snodge said:


> Ya know, that's a good point. Mine were done earlier in the year...
> 
> But still, don't worry too much. Life's too short to give yourself grey hairs all the time.


But I need to get my Canadian ON! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------

